# ENS 186 Nomination and Visa Application lodged



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

Does any one know the current processing time for Nomination and Visa Application approval?
I have lodged my Nomination and Visa by an agent on 23rd May 2013 still havent heard anything yet from DIAC, Acknowledgement letter received same day but does anyone know how lengthy this process is?


----------



## hayabuza (Jun 2, 2013)

I am trying to search as well keep and touch


----------



## hayabuza (Jun 2, 2013)

While ago my lawyer told me its from 6 up to one year until the app will be approved


----------



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

really??? PR in general application are processed in maximum timeframe of 3-4 months. Why the hell ENS is taking so long ?


----------



## Tom2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,
I lodged nomination and pr application at 9th April 2013 and nomination was approved 28th May still waiting , hope my pr will be approved soon.


----------



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

Did you get the case officer assigned yet?


----------



## Tom2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

I asked my agent this morning. The answer is NO.


----------



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

Do we have different case officers for Nomination Application and Visa Application?


----------



## Tom2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, always different.


----------



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

Do you know how long generally it takes for getting the Visa application approval after nomination is approved?


----------



## Tom2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

My agent said about 7 to 9 months now.


----------



## cameron_aus (Aug 26, 2013)

It is not necessary that case officers will be different for nomination and visa application. I have same case officer for ENS Direct ENtry


----------



## cameron_aus (Aug 26, 2013)

I applied myself for ENS Direct Entry nomination in 2nd week of March 2013 and documents were requested after 5 months (August 2013) and approved next day.


----------



## JaimeReed (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you have your PR yet Tom ?


----------

